# Aussie family moving to Bangkok



## ausmaria

Hi all,

I really would love some help? We are moving to Bangkok in December. My first headache is to decide on a International school. There is so many... I have nailed it down now which are all in close vinicity of the city. Does anyone have any recommadations? 2 Boys Year 5 and Year 1. The school's I am looking at are British, must have a Football (soccer) development program too. I have researched Patana, Shrewsbury, Ascot, St Andrews and Harrow? Really need help?
Where are the expat componds which have a house, pool facilities, and security? We will be spending 1 week next month there to tackle these issues.

Would really love some advice especially if there is any Aussie's out there

Regards
Maria


----------



## ukmum

*moving to Thailand*



ausmaria said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really would love some help? We are moving to Bangkok in December. My first headache is to decide on a International school. There is so many... I have nailed it down now which are all in close vinicity of the city. Does anyone have any recommadations? 2 Boys Year 5 and Year 1. The school's I am looking at are British, must have a Football (soccer) development program too. I have researched Patana, Shrewsbury, Ascot, St Andrews and Harrow? Really need help?
> Where are the expat componds which have a house, pool facilities, and security? We will be spending 1 week next month there to tackle these issues.
> 
> Would really love some advice especially if there is any Aussie's out there
> 
> Regards
> Maria


Hi, Ausmaria:

I know it has been a while since you post this topic. Did anyone answer you?
Are you there now? Living in Bangkok? How are the boys? you find the school you like?
Sorry for all the questions? We ahve exact same case as you were. We live in Northern Beaches right now, I am thinking to move in July or Early August before school start new term. We also have 2 boys, older than you though, 12 and 7, year 7 and year2 right now. We also need to have a international school with soccer field and want to live the place with pool and everything......see, i guess, when you have kids that age, you pretty much need to have same things for their needs.
I will be ever greatful to have your reply . I have spend some time reading forum, your post is what i need, then again, saddly there is no reply for you at that time...........please let me know how you and family get on. Thanks

Wish you all well


----------

